# verschwinden werte auf items durch schwierigkeitsgrad wechsel?



## evilkneevel (24. Mai 2012)

hallo zusammen,

hab den normalmodus mit meinem barbar nun durch, der hatte auf den items ne gehörige portion life regeneration.. schon während dem ultimativen kampf gegen diablo fiel mir auf, dass die ganze regeneration weg war.. is das normal? dachte ja okay, vllt. ums schwerer zu gestalten.. 

und jetz im apltraum sind sie auch weg, als wären sie nie dagewesen.. kann ja auch am nun erhöhten schwierigkeitsgrad liegen.. aber das heisst ich brauch neue ausrüstung um überhaupt loslaufen zu können, denn hp kugeln dropten jetz beim ersten quest schonmal sehr sehr wenige 

viel spass bei d3 weiterhin


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt gar nicht wirklich genau darauf geachtet bei mir, aber das wäre schon ne sehr komische Angelegenheit. Ich würde jetzt eigentlich sagen "Nee auf gar keinen Fall, kann nich sein", aber du behauptest das ja nich ohne Grund.
Das das allerdings schon vor dem Wechsel des Schwierigkeitsgrades passiert sein sollte macht die ganze Sache dann doch eher unwahrscheinlich...

Die Frage ob du dir wirklich sicher bist das du kurz vor Schluss nich zufällig noch mal wie wild Equip ausgetauscht hast kann ich mir wahrscheinlich sparen schätze ich...


----------



## evilkneevel (25. Mai 2012)

nen itemwechsel hat nich stattgefunden, richtig  und ich bin mir ganz sicher bei dem was ich da behaupte.. kurz vor diablo hab ich noch manchmal gegner kited.. und die grünen zahlen kullerten nur so.. bei diablo dann nichmehr... also die letzte von den 3 runden fiel es mir auf.. 

is tatsächlich schon komisch.. also deine antwort lässt den eindruck, das des nach dem wechsel/neustart in anderen modus so gewollt is?! das die stats weg sind?! was auch komisch is, warum diese und keine anderen??

meine befürchtungen haben sich aber jedenfalls schonmal in luft aufgelöst.. es läuft trotzdem wie geschnetzeltes  und ein neues mit reg hab ich schon gefunden^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Naja sein altes Equip sollte man beim neuem Start sowieso relativ schnell wegschmeißen, also daher is es glaub ich auch nich also tragisch...


----------



## Raema (25. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das liegt nicht am Equip. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass du vorher als Begleiter den Templer dabei hattest, natürlich mit Lebensregenerations-Aura. Kurz vorm Kampf mit Diablo wird der Templer in so ein Schattengefängnis gesteckt und du bist alleine gegen Diablo. Wenn du dann den nächsten schwierigkeitsgrad startest musst du ihn erst wieder neu anheuern (einfach anreden, der ist glaube von anfang an da).


----------



## evilkneevel (25. Mai 2012)

hm.. ob das alles vom templer kam? kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, aber okay..

da er nicht von anfang an dabei war, muss ich ihm, jetz wo ich ihn aus der kathedrale geholte habe, mal auf den zahn fühlen 

das dürfte dann des rätsels lösung sein


----------



## Cavulon (25. Mai 2012)

Der Templer, richtig geskillt macht sich schon ordentlich bemerkbar beim Heilen. Ich hatte mit Diablo auch 1-2 Probleme, trotz Lebensentzug auf den Items. Davor alles super, Heilung war immer ausreichend da. 
Weitere Frage, hast du eine andere Skillung verwendet? Ich benutz für die normalen Gegenden und Mobs ne wirkliche AE-Schadens-Skillung, und bei einem Boss eine auf Singletarget und Heilung von mir. 
Ansonsten wäre das auch seltsam...ich werd mal drauf achten wenn ich Diablo im Alptraum mache was dann mit meinen Werten in Hölle geschieht.


----------



## floppydrive (25. Mai 2012)

Der Lifereg vom Templer ist schon sehr edel kann wirklich daran liegen oder du hast die Rune bei Warcry drin die Lifereg hat?


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Ach stimmt schon, daran habe ich gar nich gedacht. Das wird es wohl auch sein. Er is ja nich im Kampf gegen Diablo dabei, dass würde einiges erklären...

dann haste wohl doch nich richtig auf deine Items geguckt und das nur mal vermutet du Schlawiner...


----------

